# les pieds dans l'eau (pied)



## Whis

Hola:
Un amigo pregunto: "Tu as les pieds dans l'eau?"  
Alguien podria decirme el sentido de esta frase en español?
Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenido al foro.

  Aparte el sentido literal, se dice de una construcción justo al borde del agua (río, lago, mar), sin carretera ni otra construcción entre el edificio y el agua.


----------



## colum

Podemos decir en espanol : "Tienes los pies en el agua?" "adentro"


----------



## Whis

Gracias
Si soy nueva en el foro.

Me pregunto si no habra algun sentido figurado en esta frase?
No tengo mas contexto que la pregunta pero no creo que haya sido expresada en sentido literal.  

Saludos


----------



## colum

si no hay un sentido literal pues esta persona quiza quiera decir    "Estas tranquilo?"  o   "ahora has empezado?" yo lo entiendo asi.

Tambien soy nuevo soy francés. Espero aclararte. Saludos.


----------



## Whis

Merci bien 
Creo que este sentido va mas acorde a la conversacion. 
Saluts!


----------



## colum

o tambien "has llegado"?  para decir ?ya estas de vacaciones? en el lugar donde deberias estar.

hasta luego!


----------



## colum

Este ultimo sentido es lo mas correcto.


----------



## Whis

Hola
La pregunta fue dirigida a un amigo que estaba en sus ultimos dias de vacaciones... y que regresaria a su pais en 2 dias.  
Creo que ambos sentidos aplican.? Aunque quiza "estas tranquilo?" aplique mas..?  Gracias de nuevo.
Hasta pronto!


----------



## colum

Eso es. los dos se aplican en mi opinion!

Hasta luego!


----------



## Domtom

-
_Tu as les pieds dans l'eau?_ 

Esta expresión quizá tenga su origen en el hecho de tocar fondo para poder mantener la cabeza fuera del agua.

Se toca con los pies en el suelo y se mantiene el cuerpo erguido y la cabeza en el aire para no ahogarse (1) y mantener el sentido de la realidad (2).

(1) _¿Estás tranquilo?_

(2)_ ¿Ya de vuelta?_


Pero es una interpretación mía (¡Cuidado con Domtom!   ).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



Domtom said:


> -
> Pero es una interpretación mía (¡Cuidado con Domtom!   ).


¡Con razón!  No, Domtom, esta expresión sólo se entiende en el caso expuesto por Lprf al que añado la situación de inundación o, sin llegar a esta situación catastrófica, un tiempo (muy) lluvioso.

Whis, siempre hay un contexto:
- ¿dónde está la persona a quien va dirigida la pregunta? (me refiero a: proximidad del  mar, de un río o lago). Podría en este caso corresponder a la pregunta más larga: ¿dónde está tu hotel? ¿cómo vas a la playa: andando o tienes que recorrer varios kilómetros para ir a la playa?
- ¿qué sabe el que escribe de esta situación geográfica?
- con el tiempo "revuelto" que tenemos en todas partes: ¿la meteo comentó algo de la región? Sabemos que no son precisos en sus comentarios sobre todo cuando se trata de tormentas muy localizadas. Para no dar el nombre del pueblo afectado que no sonaría a nadie dan el nombre de la región entera.
- ¿la pregunta fue lo único que se dijo? Hablas de una "conversación" el resto de la conversación es contexto también.

Definitivamente (para mí ) no veo sentido figurado en esta frase.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Whis

Hola Cintia&Martine:

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Explico el contexto:

Su primo (francés en Francia) le pregunta a un amigo mío (francés también, en sus últimos días de visita en la Cd de México ‘Tu as les pieds dans l'eau?’
La ciudad de México está lejos de mares o lagos (aunque hace muchos siglos tuviera muchos lagos)
No había inundaciones ni nada parecido en la ciudad ni en el país en ese momento, aunque es época de lluvias. 
El resto de la corta plática giró en torno a otro tema.  (Mi amigo le pedía a su primo hacer una prueba para tomar el control de mi computadora a distancia.)  Pero la pregunta fue hecha antes de esto, y casi al final de la plática la repitió. Al final su primo también le pregunto algo así: tu es langueur/lagguer?
Es todo.  
Días antes estuvimos recorriendo sitios arqueológicos y fuimos al mar, pero de eso ya habían pasado varios días.  
Gracias de nuevo

Hasta pronto


----------



## lpfr

Sabiendo la calidad de los conocimientos en geografía de los franceses en general, me pregunto si  "Su primo (francés en Francia)"  está al corriente de la situación geográfica de Ciudad de México. ¡Tal vez confundió con Acapulco!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

O puede ser que este amigo haya oído hablar del hundimiento progresivo de la ciudad de México.

Siento no poder elucidar este misterio. No te va a quedar más remedio que preguntárselo directamente.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## morrocotudo

¡Hola !
Whis ,el primo francés te dijo :  tu es largué ? ;étre largué(e) tiene sentido de: “no entender,no comprender lo que pasa,un problema de matemática,etc
Respecto a lo de “les pieds dans l’eau” ,tiene sobre todo el sentido básico; a veces se encuentra : “une maison les pieds dans l’eau” que significa : “una casa ubicada en la orilla de un lago , un río o del mar , con acceso directo ,sin cruzar carretera o sendero o terreno ajeno”
¿Hay una expresión símil en español?


----------



## Domtom

-


morrocotudo said:


> ¿Hay una expresión símil en español?


 
a orillas del río / mar / lago / estanque .


----------



## gustave

Domtom said:


> a orillas del río / mar / lago / estanque .


en este caso, yo diría que se trata de una piscina.


----------



## framboise

Hola,

Qué os parece la traducción de esta frase:

C’est donc l’unique château ligérien qui fut construit « les pieds dans l’eau ».

Es pues el único castillo de la región del Loira que fue construido con los fundamentos en el agua. 

Desconozco una expresión o frase hecha equivalente en español

Gracias por vuestros comentarios!


----------



## Paquita

Al buscar la descripción del castillo de Chenonceaux que tiene "les pieds dans l'eau" se encuentran estas expresiones que quizás te sirvan de algo :

*Chenonceau* cuyo *castillo* flota, inmóvil, *sobre las* apacibles *aguas* del Cher, en la tibia luz del Val de Loire. *...*

está construido *sobre las* *aguas* del río Cher. *...*

gran parte está edificada en el mismísimo río,
con sus pilares *sobre las* *aguas*, *...*

El *castillo Chenonceaux*, esta asentado prácticamente en el río Cher, *...* 
el *Castillo* de *Chenonceau*, que con forma de barco descansa *sobre las* *aguas* del río, *...*

*CASTILLO* DE *CHENONCEAUX*, construido en forma de puente *sobre las* *aguas* del río,


----------



## framboise

Paquito,

Increíble la de buenos ejemplos que encontraste!!!

Voy a ver por cuál me decido

Muchas gracias ;-)

Fram


----------



## yserien

framboise said:


> Paquito,
> 
> Increíble la de buenos ejemplos que encontraste!!!
> 
> Voy a ver por cuál me decido
> 
> Muchas gracias ;-)
> 
> Fram


Oui, tu as l'embarras du choix, pour ainsi dire.
Bravo ! Paquita.


----------



## Alina78

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola,

Quisiera traducir la expresión "les pieds dans l'eau".

Esta expresión se dice cuando tenemos una casa en la playa y que el mar es sólo a unos metros, así que tenemos casi los pies en el agua... pero no sé si se puede traducir literalmente.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Summer_rose

Hola Alina78,

En el sentido que tú dices, se podría decir que la casa está "en primera línea de playa". Esta es una terminología muy usada aquí en España, aunque evidentemente se pierde el sentido metafórico de la expresión francesa.

Siento no poder ayudar más!
Saludos,
Summer


----------



## cachomero

También *a orillas del mar* o *en la orilla (misma) del mar*, sabiendo que la orilla es la franja de tierra, de unos metros solamente, que entra en el mar (podríamos decir que es la franja de tierra barrida por las olas durante las diferentes fases de la marea). Por lo tanto, no quiere decir _costa_, aunque se puedan encontrar anuncios inmobiliarios que lo toman en este sentido, sino, literalmente '_les pieds dans l'eau_'.


----------



## Alina78

Hola Summer,

en efecto, tu proposición interpreta muy bien lo que quiero decir sin embargo como lo dices, el sentido metafórico ya no aparece.

en cuanto a la de Cachomero, quizá la segunda "en la orilla misma del mar" se acerca más porque como vivimos aquí a orillas del mar, hay diferentes acepciones según la distancia... 

estoy vacilando entre vuestras dos proposiciones...


----------



## cachomero

Alina78 said:


> porque como vivimos aquí a orillas del mar, hay diferentes acepciones según la distancia...


Tienes toda la razón, yo sé que cualquier valenciano o barcelonés diría que vive a orillas del mar, aunque tengan que coger el autobús para ir a la orilla del mar y en cambio no dicen que viven en la Rambla o en la Albufera si no viven exactamente allí. El caso es que queda mejor decir a orillas del mar que en la costa...
Yo recuerdo que, allí de donde vengo (Canarias), la gente de la generación de mis abuelos (y no soy tan viejo) decía que se iba a la costa para decir que iban a pasar el día a un lugar que estaba tan sólo a 2 kilómetros de donde vivían, sólo por el hecho de que estaba a orillas del mar. En cambio, la palabra orilla sólo aparecía cuando se trataba de una casa sobre la que chocaban literalmente las olas o si el agua te llegaba a los tobillos... Hoy en día, en cambio, se utiliza la expresión como en todas partes.

Pero, no se puede decir de La Rochelle o de Marseille que está _les pieds dans l'eau?_. En español es lo mismo, pero se hace un paso más. Barcelona está a orillas del Mediterráneo (aunque no toda ella esté _en la orilla_). Yo vivo en Mataró, luego yo vivo a orillas del Mediterráneo...


----------



## Alina78

Sí, gracias por las precisiones que llevas aquí... importante para comprender mejor las matices...


----------

